# Cruze RS Premier: headlight bulb number



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea the projector cars use 9005. Also you don't need the canbus or PWM module as the Cruze doesn't use either. I bought the GTR Ultra 2's and it was plug and play as far as wiring goes.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks, Will. I've used Diode Dynamics parts to put LED's everywhere else on the car, include yellow fogs. There is a great resource at BulbFacts.com and I've ordered some OSRAM Night Breaker Unlimited halogen replacements based on their reviews. I'm a bit leery of an LED headlight conversion as they were problematic on my Saturn/Opel Astra car (witn CANBUS) and the talk in this forum about glare and too-blue issues.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

MarcMag said:


> Thanks, Will. I've used Diode Dynamics parts to put LED's everywhere else on the car, include yellow fogs. There is a great resource at BulbFacts.com and I've ordered some OSRAM Night Breaker Unlimited halogen replacements based on their reviews. I'm a bit leery of an LED headlight conversion as they were problematic on my Saturn/Opel Astra car (witn CANBUS) and the talk in this forum about glare and too-blue issues.


I'm planning on getting the Diode Dynamics SLF in yellow for my fogs as well.

As far as the LED headlights as long as you get quality ones you won't have problems. DD, GTR, etc make great ones with no glare or anything. Headlight Revolution tests thousands of bulbs and the difference in cutoff and glare in the cheapies is insane. The GTR Ultra 2's were $200 for the pair but are one of the best (next to the DD SL1's) and have lifetime warranty.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

MarcMag said:


> Thanks, Will. I've used Diode Dynamics parts to put LED's everywhere else on the car, include yellow fogs. There is a great resource at BulbFacts.com and I've ordered some OSRAM Night Breaker Unlimited halogen replacements based on their reviews. I'm a bit leery of an LED headlight conversion as they were problematic on my Saturn/Opel Astra car (witn CANBUS) and the talk in this forum about glare and too-blue issues.


Diode Dynamics LED headlights are pretty good if you want a headlight upgrade ,if you don’t want to go the LED route 9011 to 9005 conversion is good as well.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Bumping an old thread, with an excuse. BulbFacts.com rates these Osram Night Breaker Unlimited bulbs as brightest halogens, a couple clicks better than the Sylvania Silver Star Ultras (Osram owns the Sylvania Automotive brand). I ordered the 9005/HB3's from Amazon on 4/19 for $49.99 and they shipped from Estonia, arriving in Chicago on 5/15. They sat at the USPS international shipping center until I filed a Missing Mail report with the tracking number. About a week later they arrived here in suburban Northbrook. The irony: the bulbs are made here in the USA! Yes, them seem brighter than the stock Sylvanias.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Here's the review:


----------

